# The Devil's Rejects



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know I sort of panned *House of a 1000 Corpses* ( gave it a 2.5 out of a possible 5 stars) but I'm secretly looking forward to it's sequel, *The Devil's Rejects.* In the first one, there just seemed to be a bunch of backwoods bumpkins slaughtering unwary passers-thru with a maniacal glee that rivaled the merciless killings some thirty years before in *The Texas Chainsaw Massacre * ( I was much kinder to "Corpses" this flick only garnered 1 out of a possible 5 stars.) I actually see no merit in such films. The outcome is usually never in doubt. More often than not the entire cast that isn't part of the lunatic clan, will be dead by the films end, with little to no reprocussions on the idiot family.

This is a little different. In this film, it seems as if Rob Zombie will answer some nagging questions that have been taunting me since the first film. This time, the Firefly Clan have REAL TROUBLE on their hands in the form of revenge seeking lawmen and Bounty Hunters. With the playing field more evenly distributed, this should be like *The Wild Bunch * meets *The Manson Family* with casualties on ALL SIDES. I don't mind seeing whimpering morons being annhilated by madmen, Lord knows I enjoy several installments of *Halloween, Friday the 13th * and *A Nightmare on Elm Street,* but at least give them a fighting chance for Christs sake! It's no fun if the outcome is readily known before the first reel expires.

The movie has a veritable "Who's Who" of genre stars that reads like a grocery list: Sid Haig, Ken Foree, Michael Berryman, Sherri Moon, Bill Moseley, Natasha Lyonne, Ginger Lynn Allen, Tyler Mane, Danny Trejo, P.J. Soles, Mary Woronov, Steve Railsback, William Forsythe, Leslie Easterbrook and newcomer wrestler turned actor, "Diamond" Dallas Page. Whew!

The trailer is up, for those who want to take a gander before it hits theaters tomorrow to play with the other previews that will be on the movie *Saw.* got it where I get all my other news from, _Dread Central:_

http://www.horrorchannel.com/dread/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=325


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like another great one. Here's a web page I put together:

My "Devil's Rejects" Page


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Friday is only a few more days away and the wait will be over. The more I hear and read about the film, the more I want to see it. _Dread Central_ has been hosting online chats with some of the stars and crew that were involved with the film and people have been asking some great questions. Read the transcript of Ken Foree's chat and he had a lot of things to say about zombie films that I found particularly interesting. I hope that George Romero makes another film and decides to bring Foree's character of Peter Washington back into the picture. That would be just too cool.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

If I had only seen House of 1,000 Corpses, I would have any indication of how good or bad this film is apt to be... But I can see House of 1,000 Corpses tomorrow. And I probably will, depending upon whether I get something in the mail or not.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a feeling you're not going to care too much for 1000 Corpses thingit...

I personally loved it and can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> The movie has a veritable "Who's Who" of genre stars that reads like a grocery list: Sid Haig, Ken Foree, Michael Berryman, Sherri Moon, Bill Moseley, Natasha Lyonne, Ginger Lynn Allen, Tyler Mane, Danny Trejo, P.J. Soles, Mary Woronov, Steve Railsback, William Forsythe, Leslie Easterbrook and newcomer wrestler turned actor, "Diamond" Dallas Page. Whew!


That's quite a cast. Is Ginger Lynn Allen also a pornstar?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

She would be the one. The last I heard of her, she was connected with Charlie Sheen just before he got with Denise Richards.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I hate Charlie Sheen. He's a peckerhead.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I have a feeling you're not going to care too much for 1000 Corpses thingit...
> 
> I personally loved it and can't wait for the sequel.



I also loved this film .. I also like Rob Zombie. To me House of 1000 Corpses was like a horror movie you would of seen in the 70's. That is actually the feel Rob Zombie was going for .. and knowing that makes it even better. I am looking forward to seeing the sequel


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> I also loved this film .. I also like Rob Zombie. To me House of 1000 Corpses was like a horror movie you would of seen in the 70's. That is actually the feel Rob Zombie was going for .. and knowing that makes it even better. I am looking forward to seeing the sequel


Well I think Zombie could have gone in a bit of a different direction than he did, but maybe that's just me. I thoroughly disliked this movie, it had so much potential and Zombie ****ed it up by making it predictible from the beginning. Daresay Zombies filmaking is that of Tim Burtons which is to say as my father so well put it "the man has a lot of deep-rooted psychosis that some Psychiatrist would make a bundle if they could get him in their office." The first was dolefully lacking and as i've said before the movie had potential, but i'm not discrediting Zombie yet, for the outcome of T.D.R will make the decision whether or not Zombie should be aloud back in the directors seat.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

iam just hoping the local drive in will pick it up. like to make a party out of it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I believe that Zombie will redeem himself in the first fifteen minutes of the film. It certainly seems that way with the previews. I'm not counting him totally out, but "House" was not the Horror film saviour juggernaut everyone was expecting. I'm definitely on for the ride with "Rejects." It looks like the film he should have made the first time around.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

We will have to watch and see .. I am sure I will enjoy it, if not .. I am sure he will make a third (joke) hehe


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Hopefully, my psycho friends will see it with me. It shall be a fun night of horror, blood, and violence. The killing shall commence!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Its on! I'm seeing this tonight. I saw Rob on The Carson Daly Show last night. He talked about some of his earlier jobs, it was quite an interesting interview. Normally, I don't watch this joke of a talk show, but I had that channel on by accident. It was good because I missed Rob's other appearances on Howard Stern and Conan.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Well this film has made it, Roger Ebert gave it thumbs up and 3 stars in his review on his website at the Chicago Sun Times.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got back. It really is a great movie. Very sick in content, and alot more focused and well-produced than 1k Corpses was. Zombie has really outdone himself.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's definitely in my "must-see-and-review" list. It might take a few days with surgery keeping me incapacitated, but it is one I've been wanting to do for a long time.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's a very straight horror movie compared to 1K Corpses. The movie itself is quite insane while the editing is less frantic and a lot more traditional.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I adored this movie with a passion. I draged my mom to see it and when I saw the first few seconds I was happy with it. A lot more better then House of 1000 Corpses was. My mom even said it was hell of a lot better then she thought. She is not a fan of gore horror movies to begin with. She likes movies like The Skeleton Key (and that one looks pretty good anyway). So I do have to say I adored it and can't wait for the DVD.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I loved this movie, best of the year.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the website is annoying, i cant get to any of the restriced stuff 
Im just gonna have to wait for a good quality version to pop up on the net


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Don of the Dead said:


> I loved this movie, best of the year.


Please tell me you haven't seen *Batman Begins, Revenge of the Sith* or *Sin City* to justify that statement. That's the only way anything Rob Zombie has ever put out can be claimed to be the best of the year and be said with a straight face.

Omega and I plan on going to see this tonight. Though it looks much better than the fair to middling *House of 1000 Corpses* with a better storyline, and I hear it has a stunning performance by William Forsythe plus the added stroke of genius by putting Danny Trejo in the film, I go in with no illusions that this will surpass the aforementioned films.


----------



## UncleAsh (Aug 17, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Please tell me you haven't seen *Batman Begins, Revenge of the Sith* or *Sin City* to justify that statement.


Well, I have seen all of those and DR is still my favorite film of the year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Ahhh, me! Where is the B-Headed no way smilie when you need it? Well, this one I guess will have to suffice:


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

I really enjoyed (well, can't really say that, but for lack of better words) The Devil's Rejects. It basically had everything I wanted in a film. More of an exploitation film than a horror film, I felt it was really well done...

Zombie has improved as a director as well. Wanted to catch it a few more times before it left the theaters, but have been busy. 

Recommended


----------



## Bored now... (Oct 20, 2005)

The Devil's Rejects was the best movie I have seen in the last several years.
That includes Sin City, Undead, and Audition.
Better than Oldboy.
Ichi the Killer.
Better than Land of the Dead.
Far, far better than any Star Wars movie...or Batman movie.
The finest example of filmmaking at it's best I have ever seen.
Every frame of that film was perfect, and the acting was superb.
Better than Kill Bill.


----------

